# In Line Horse Trailers



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

In line? Meaning the horses ride on in front of another?

I assume you mean at least a four horse because a 2 horse would be very long and skinny, does not seem stable.


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

in-line, horses loaded one behind the other. The one I saw was a 2 horse gooseneck.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have a link to the one you saw?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Rosebud64 said:


> in-line, horses loaded one behind the other. The one I saw was a 2 horse gooseneck.


I don't like them; they're far too narrow and unstable in my opinion.


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent Trailers. Axles are as wide as standard horse trailers so they are actually more stable than standard side by side trailers. with all weight in center just like an Indy car.


----------



## Kelsyann (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't own one, So i can't say from experience, but one of my professors told us to try and stay away from in-line trailers because it can be difficult to get the horses off quickly in the event of an emergency. Just my two cents


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I wouldn't own one.. even for a trash trailer... while I wont go so far as to say they look unstable- the ones I have seen are now where near as wide as say a two horse straight load(unless you get a 4 horse inline).. And judging how I keep seeing one on craigslist that keeps going down in price ( its now at "make offer").. they have awful awful resale value. Plus IMO they look like they would be increadably hard to back up, and are just generally not very nice looking.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Wouldn't that take up a lot of space? And what do you do in an emergency? Well I guess some slant loads you could say the same thing, if they only have one exit.


----------

